# airide



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

im thinking off putting airide on my bessicar at the weekend to get more kgs to carry my scooter...has enyone else done this and does it work like they say it does.......


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ash,

You want to speak to Dave 656 he's just had it fitted to his van.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

you can get it via the ODB Site you know 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/44/products_id/200


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ash

I had it fitted at Newark. What a vast difference it has made to the van, it now corners better and is much more stable in a straight line. I had it fitted by this company airide

dave

656


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Air ride*

Rear Air assist is not going to increase your vehicles carrying capacity . putting a scooter on will add 150kg or more to your vans max loading. you could end up overweight,


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Air ride*



silversurfa said:


> Rear Air assist is not going to increase your vehicles carrying capacity . putting a scooter on will add 150kg or more to your vans max loading. you could end up overweight,


D.I.Y fitted it to my RV. Bl**dy brilliant, does exactly what it says on the can.......and then some.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks everone going
to Newbury show at weekend and hopefully airide will be there to sort me out .....does onyone know what sort of price it is fitted..


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Air ride*



silversurfa said:


> Rear Air assist is not going to increase your vehicles carrying capacity . putting a scooter on will add 150kg or more to your vans max loading. you could end up overweight,


Not quite true... It may.

On my old Benimar I could upgrade the max weight to 3850kgs without Airide and to 4100kgs with it fitted.

Same for my Hymer too....


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

In a letter to this months MMM it states a 300kg increase in payload / mam using rear airides ?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ash said:


> thanks everone going
> to Newbury show at weekend and hopefully airide will be there to sort me out .....does onyone know what sort of price it is fitted..


£470 fitted with a dual Gauge -  Airide Costs 

Dave

656


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Cheers for that dave , ill maybe see you at Newbury Show....Me and Qe2 are coming on the overspill car park...no room on mhf


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

had airide fitted yesterday at the newbury show, came back today in wind and rain what a difference it made


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ash said:


> had airide fitted yesterday at the newbury show, came back today in wind and rain what a difference it made


See, exactly what I said. Glad your happy with it.

Dave

656


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ash

Glad you are pleased with your new Airride. What tyre pressure are you using please?

Alan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How long does fitting take. If I take van to Torquay, is it a job they can do while I wait


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Pusser said:


> How long does fitting take. If I take van to Torquay, is it a job they can do while I wait


For a pro, on a Ducato, I recon a couple of hours, _tops._
Took me longer cos I'm daft enough to drive a supertanker! 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > How long does fitting take. If I take van to Torquay, is it a job they can do while I wait
> ...


Many thanks. Best I take my bikini with me and sunbathe for two hours while in Torquay.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

They are not based in Torquay anymore Puss, they are now based in Honiton East Devon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> They are not based in Torquay anymore Puss, they are now based in Honiton East Devon


That's even better for me. Tiz where I spent many happy summer holidays with me Aunty and her lady partner.


----------

